# Guys wife failed to come home



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

A husband went to the sheriff’s department to report
that his wife was missing.

Husband: My wife is missing. She went shopping yesterday and has not come home.

Sergeant: What is her height?

Husband: Gee, I’m not sure. A little over five-feet tall.

Sergeant: Weight?

Husband: Don’t know. Not slim, not really fat.

Sergeant: Color of eyes?

Husband: Never noticed.

Sergeant: Color of hair?

Husband: Changes a couple times a year. Maybe dark brown.

Sergeant: What was she wearing?

Husband: Could have been a skirt or shorts. I don’t remember exactly.

Sergeant: What kind of car did she go in?

Husband: She went in my truck.

Sergeant: What kind of truck was it?

Husband: Brand new 2015 Ram 3500 Longhorn Longbed Dually 4X4 with a Cummins 6.7 turbo diesel engine special ordered with 4.10 rear end and exhaust brake. It has a custom matching cover for the bed. Custom leather seats and floor mats. Six cup holders, Bluetooth, navigation, XM and four power outlets. Added special alloy wheels and off-road Michelins and custom mud flaps. Wife put a small scratch on the driver's door. At this point the husband started choking up.

Sergeant: Don’t worry buddy. We’ll find your truck.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

That made me LOL out of my mouth. I wish I can like you a thousand times, er I mean your post.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

ThePheonix, I didn't realize you knew my ex-husband!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Rowan said:


> ThePheonix, I didn't realize you knew my ex-husband!


That could be my ex as well. I was wife number 2.....are you sure you weren't wife number 1? Because if you were you should know that we're both b!tches and he had no part in anything.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

OMG that is hilarious. But so true though.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

That is AWESOME:grin2:

I'm not a car or truck guy, so I know what my wife was wearing, her hair color and style, eye color, height and weight. Plus I have her cell contact on my cell phone and her family and work.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

ThePheonix said:


> A husband went to the sheriff’s department to report
> that his wife was missing.
> 
> Husband: My wife is missing. She went shopping yesterday and has not come home.
> ...


I hope the police find the guy's truck in front of his wife's divorce attorney's office!:wink2:


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

This one has made the rounds, but may be new to someone:

The Note

The wife left a note on the fridge:

"It's not working, I can't take it anymore! Gone to stay at my Mother's."

I opened the fridge, the light came on and the beer was cold. I have no idea what in the hell she was talking about…the fridge works fine.

WOMEN, who can understand them?


----------

